
Interview with Omar Hamoui, AdMob C.E.O. - yan
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/05/02/business/02corner.html?src=busln&pagewanted=all
======
faramarz
Would love to learn more about Omar. Perhaps a Mixery interview is in order?

What a character! I remember seeing his Scoble interview and you just walked
away VERY impressed by his personality and business acumen.

Thanks for Sharing!

